# Scottish Meet 20/03/2011



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Some pics from todays fun and games...


someone ruining the shot showing off their polished bling 






















































a family shot 









--

some of the cars



























































































folk turning up late!!























































after filling our faces... home time






























Awesome day guys :thumbsup:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice pics you got there m8 
was good meeting you the dude


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pictures endo! Nice to see everyone & look forward to more meets :thumbsup:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry I could not stay for the food, or to see the red R32's 

It was good to meet up, hope the lunch was a good 'un.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, glad you like them.



ITSt said:


> Sorry I could not stay for the food, or to see the red R32's
> 
> It was good to meet up, hope the lunch was a good 'un.


there's allways next time Ian  hopefully you can come out and play in may (if it doesnt rain )

you're car looked amazingly clean as allways


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

wow, what a great turnout for the first meet! Well done


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Aye, had a good day, good to see some old faces as well as new ones, had a good laugh too. Next time I won't be a passenger though, aiming to get my car into the bodyshop in April so will get to the next one on softer suspension. 

Thanks to Chas for picking me up :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> wow, what a great turnout for the first meet! Well done


Yup pretty good turn out, a few folk werent able to make it, hopefully we can get a good number of folk together in May.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice meeting, still snow here but soon its gone.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Yup, nice turn out for the first one Mike, well done mate.
It was good to see some old faces and some new ones. I thought everyone was going in for lunch so sorry to the ones that turned up but didn't go in, with the 3 of us being late it was a wee bit rushed so we didn't spend much time outside 
Hopefully when the weather is better we can get out for a run as well. 

Charlie.


----------

